

choose – The nerdy way to choose stuff - osxfan
http://tinyrobotsoftware.com/choose/

======
linguafranca
This is similar to selecta[0] and peco[1] except it can be used in places
those can't because it uses a GUI, so you could use it in program, even if the
program doesn't directly let you use its stdin or even have any other UI.

I'm going to see if I can make it work with vim, although my VimL is really
awful.

[0]:
[https://github.com/garybernhardt/selecta](https://github.com/garybernhardt/selecta)

[1]: [https://github.com/peco/peco](https://github.com/peco/peco)

